# Squirrel Forecast



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Not too long ago I was fishing on an inland lake in Lenawee county with some people I know. A CO stopped by and we got to chatting about the fishing in the area. One of my associates interrupted us and quickly asked the CO if he knew what the upcoming squirrel season would be like. The CO looked at him sternly and replied.....

There isn't going to be much of a season if they don't learn to stay off the roads.

:lol:


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Gotta love it when you run across a CO with a sense of humor.


----------



## DOG 7448 (Jan 1, 2011)

bought the wife a pink ruger 10/22 for our one year anniversary so squirills beware shes already deadly with it!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

no frost this spring so were going to have a good acorn crop for a change.
lots of blacks and greys this year-should be a good year i hope


----------

